# Has anyone rented out their Massanutten timeshare.



## dawna (Aug 10, 2011)

I was thinking about renting my Massanutten timeshare for next year.  I have a four bedroom and only will need a two bedroom for next year.  any suggestion as to how to rent it out.  or should I let Massanutten rent it out for me?

dawna


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2011)

It the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting Forum, and on the Advice Page (linked in blue bar) there are lots of good articles about how to rent.

1.  One of the first things I'd do is look at the TUG & Redweek Ads, and see what your exact week/unit size is renting for.  Look at what has actually rented (not just listed) on Redweek, when possible - they are in gray.  That will give you a ballpark figure of what owners are getting.

2.  Ask the resort rental program these questions:
•What are all of their possible fees?
•What happens if the week doesn't rent?
•What happens if only part of the week rents?
•Can you pull your week back?

Right now, a lot of people are trying to rent their timeshares, so you want to price your week competitively, market it well, and make sure you have a lot of traffic - because you have a lot of competition.  I personally use these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ 
1 year Membership - $15
Ads - free up to 25 

www.craigslist.org (free)

www.redweek.com
Membership - $14.99 for 12 months
Timeshare Rental Ads - $24.99/ea for 6 Months
Timeshare Resale Ads - $59.99/ea for 12 Months

www.myresortnetwork.com
Membership - free
Timeshare Rental Ads - $19.95 ($24.95 - floating weeks)
Timeshare Resale Ads - $34.95

There is also a list of resale websites at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting, board that you may want to take a look at.

Many people don't like Craigslist, because you get a lot of scammers who respond, but they are painfully obvious, and I just ignore them.  Another tool I use to eliminate the scammers is that I only accept payment by Paypal which requires a verified bank account or credit card to be registered.  I just rented my Hawaii timeshare for full asking price on Craigs list.   On Craigslist, you need to create a Craigslist Acct., create 3 different Ads with different titles and wording, and rotate them every 3 days.  You don't have to rewrite the Ads - if you create an Acct. they will be saved in your Acct. and you can just delete the oldest one, and repost a new one, every 3 days.


----------



## dawna (Aug 16, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting Forum, and on the Advice Page (linked in blue bar) there are lots of good articles about how to rent.
> 
> 1.  One of the first things I'd do is look at the TUG & Redweek Ads, and see what your exact week/unit size is renting for.  Look at what has actually rented (not just listed) on Redweek, when possible - they are in gray.  That will give you a ballpark figure of what owners are getting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.  I will try to rent it out next year.

Dawna


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Renting out also depends on the week you own if fixxed and the week you reserve if floating.  RCI rents tons of shoulder and off season weeks for $269.00-$400 for a 2 bedroom.  During RCI sales you can even get them for even less or BOGO.


----------



## doublebubbls (Aug 18, 2011)

*Renting at Massanuuten*

Just my two cents...
I gave the MPOA a week to rent this year.
Week was #25 week before July 4 week.
They rented 4 of the 7 days. it was a two bed lower after all the fess still managed to get little over $500. 
Not to bad and I gave it to them late in the year think it was April for a late June rental.


----------

